# Windows Movie Maker 6.0 Download



## LiveOrDie (May 10, 2009)

Heres the finished installer i've made up i even put microsofts rights in it, let me know what you think, this is for the people using windows 7



Download Movie Maker 6.0


----------



## mseifert@softhome.ne (May 17, 2009)

*Didin't work on Windows 7 RC*

I have installed your package and get the message
The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. ...

I am running the 32 bit version of Windows 7 RC. I hope you can fix it! It is a great idea.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2009)

Thanks a ton man. Works great in 7 for me. I just wonder why there isn't a publish option for 720p anymore


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 17, 2009)

mseifert@softhome.ne said:


> I have installed your package and get the message
> The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. ...
> 
> I am running the 32 bit version of Windows 7 RC. I hope you can fix it! It is a great idea.



i will fix this problem right away


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 17, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 17, 2009)

mseifert@softhome.ne said:


> I have installed your package and get the message
> The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. ...
> 
> I am running the 32 bit version of Windows 7 RC. I hope you can fix it! It is a great idea.



Fixed there are two versions now x86 and x64


----------



## MistaReR (May 23, 2009)

*Doesnt work with XP x64*

It says 'This program must be run on Windows XP/Vista'


----------



## Pasygon (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks.
It's can run in Windows7 build 7600

but I can't publish file to Windows Media HD 1080p 7.8 Mbps

Can u help me?

PLEASE....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 1, 2009)

because its a port from vista not all formats are there sorry, download Adobe Premiere Pro CS4 its a much better program, and movie maker 6.0 wont work on xp .


----------

